# Eheim Pro 3e Problem



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

My Eheim Pro 3e 2076 finally came in the mail. It's a really nice looking machine and was simple enough to set up. The problem is -- I can't get it started.

This is what I've done --

1) Cleaned and stocked the filter trays with media (matrix + fluval prefilter noodles I had lying around).
2) Cut the hoses (possibly a little too long, but I wanted some play since my stand is somewhat cramped) and connected them to the intake/outtake and clamped them into the filter as per the documentation.
3) Turned the thing on.

The canister fired up, and the LEDs came on. Every ~5 seconds it makes noise and then pauses for 2-3 seconds. I assume this is the canister attempting to auto-prime and remove the air. I let this run for 4-5 minutes and then it started a high pitch squeal (sounded like a car alarm) which sounds like it's coming from the motor. I let that run for a little bit thinking it's still doing its thing, but then the noise started to scare me so I unplugged it. A tiny bit of water was in one of the hoses, but nothing beyond that.

Questions: The instructions do not say to fill the canister with water before turning it on. Should I fill it or leave it empty?

Could the hoses be too long for it to be properly suctioning?

Did anyone else have problems getting this thing set up when they bought it?


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

After you set it up did you depress the priming button a few times to get the siphon started. It should start to fill up the canister. Wait until it is full before you plus it in. The other thing I would check is that you have the input and output hoses in the correct position. I had an eheim setup wrong once and it wouldn't prime. Just a few idea's of what to look for


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Thank you, I'll give that a try. I did press the prime button quite a few times when I had it running, but at this point I think I a) might have the hoses in the wrong way (although I triple checked) or b) the hoses might be too long or crimped somewhere preventing the siphon from starting.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Scratch the last. It looks like you primed it. It is easy to connect the hoses wrong.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Turns out the hoses were just too long. After I straightened them out it primed perfectly. The filter is awesome. I firmly think that any problems I have with an Eheim are as a result of my own stupidity. These filters really are the best. Makes my Rena and HOBs look like junk


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

What's the noise level like on the 3e?


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Can't hear it over the noise of the pump in my wet/dry sump. I'd say extremely quiet.


----------

